# First Show!



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

So I just entered online for my first dog show! (YIKES!) I'm not expecting anything except a learning experience. I have entered Charlie in 6-9 month puppy (he'll be 9 months just a few days after the show) and Amatuer Owner Handler. I'm excited and nervous and hoping I come away with a good experience. I have made a few friends at my local training club that pretty much MADE me sign us up  I needed the push I think. 

So any tips or suggestions are welcome! I did order a K9 Dryer, that will be here tomorrow so I can start training his coat. 

I was wondering about finishing sprays or what to use on his hock hair to make it stand up? Little tips like that would be great!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I've gotten to where I have almost quit using products- but I still put a little Kolesterol creme on the hock hair and then powder it, then blow it where I want it to stay.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Robin - that's cholesterol cream - like you get from Sally's - right? 

I have thick and thicker to use on legs, but I've been nervous about using it because the fur feels tacky with it. 

@Timberdoodle - I've been leaning on somebody to help me with the grooming and am learning the ropes myself. So no help there. Wanted to wish you luck - and we may see you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Best luck, and have a great time!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Just to be sure, did you sign up for 6-9 and AOH on the same days of the show?
I also use cholesterol cream on the legs and a little hairspray for good measure.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Yea, you can't enter both classes. It is one or the other. But, fine if you did the puppy class one day and AOH the other.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> I also use cholesterol cream on the legs and a little hairspray for good measure.


I've got to ask... when you put the cholesterol cream on, are you just smearing it on your hands and working it into the fur on the legs - like all over? Are you just putting it on the front legs and knees? 

Or what is the thinking on "where" you put it and "why" ?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Cholesterol acts like mousse to get their hair to stand up more, but it's something you put on after blow drying. Also a "lil dab'l do ya" -- yes I smear it on my hands and rub it into the fur, but just a very small amount, and only on the short fur on their legs and paws. Then backbrush w/ slicker and can use hairspray if you want to set it. Some people use powder but I never have. It's a lot quicker than mousse or Thick N Thicker if you are pressed for time.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

kfayard said:


> Yea, you can't enter both classes. It is one or the other. But, fine if you did the puppy class one day and AOH the other.
> 
> Good Luck!!


Learning experience already.. I didn't know that. I am going to try to call today - hopefully I can change it. Today is the closing day for entries so maybe I can fix it. 

What class would you guys do? A O H or Puppy? I guess I could do one the first day and one the 2nd day.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Whew.. I was able to change it. Thanks guys! I'm already stressed out!  LOL


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Timber - for as long as you can - use the puppy classes. Except for the oddball circumstances, your dog is judged against other dogs who are going through the same in-between or "almost there" growth stages.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

timberdoodle said:


> Whew.. I was able to change it. Thanks guys! I'm already stressed out!  LOL


 If he is only 8 months, I would enter puppy class both days!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Good Luck! How's it going with 2 puppies in the house? I actually just saw Hush's brother a little while ago--he's so cute and fluffy!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ Unless I'm wrong, I think I've met one of Hush's sisters (Kira?) at dog classes. I think she's taking the same puppy classes with Penny's Mom/Darcy.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Good luck and have fun! And let us know how it was. 

My boy below doesn't have a ton of bone, but I don't use Kolesterol, or hair spray, or powder, or anything on his legs. My own preference is to show them in as natural a condition as possible and not to artificially create the illusion of more bone than he actually has. And his current handlers groom and show him the same way. It probably puts us at a disadvantage before some judges, but it's just a "thing" with me.

I've been following your thread, and can't wait to hear how you find the experience! Don't worry if your puppy isn't perfect in the ring. Puppies will be puppies.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

In my opinion start with puppy classes and work your way through them. Then enter Open. There is a wonderful Facebook page that Megora sent me to: Learning to Show Dogs. Look it up and ask to join. Tons of great information on there from how to enter, what to enter, how to groom, what to wear, how to get grooming space at a show, how to show your dog. You Tube also has great videos, just do a search. As for products it all depends on the coat and the dog. Yours is growing so what works today may not work in 6 months. So whatever you buy, don't buy a lot of since it might not work later on. Have you taken handling classes yet? Have you looked into fun matches before the show? Sometimes clubs will have them the weekend or two before the show so you can practice. If you attend a practice match, make sure to wear the clothes and shoes you will be showing in to make sure whatever you are planning on wearing will work at the show.

As an owner handler also, I think it's great that you are getting started showing your own dog. Make sure you and your puppy are having fun! Enjoy the day and hopefully you will be the only puppy in your class so you can get a ribbon. Oh, one other thing, don't walk away after your pup goes through and wins or doesn't win. Hang around you might have another round for winners dog or reserve. So don't run away too quick. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

fozzie's Mom - Charlie resides with my sister. She lives close so I get him all the time. I take him to classes and work with him/bathe and groom him - all that stuff. When him and Hush get together they go crazy. We have a pond in our backyard and they just love getting filthy together. 

Megora - Hush came from a litter of only 2 females. The breeder kept the other female and her call name is Jersey. Is the puppy from Gazebo? 

DanaRuns - I just have to tell you that I think Gibbs is gorgeous. He looks great. My biggest concern with Charlie is that he's too mellow. He doesn't act like a pup at all, but who knows, he might surprise me and do something crazy.. 

Alaska - thank you for the facebook page suggestion. It sounds like a good one. I will have to find it. 

I did AOH the first day and Puppy the 2nd. I hadn't read all these replies before I requested the change. It had to be submitted by noon. But it'll be alright. It's our first show and we just need to get out there and get some experience. I do take him to conformation classes, so we have an idea, but just need to get out there and get our feet wet. 

Thanks everyone for all the encouragement!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Megora - Hush came from a litter of only 2 females. The breeder kept the other female and her call name is Jersey. Is the puppy from Gazebo?


 Yep - and around the same age as your pup (I think?). LOL. Around 4-5 months? The owner is showing her, so you probably will see her. Very calm puppy.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Megora said:


> Robin - that's cholesterol cream - like you get from Sally's - right?
> 
> I have thick and thicker to use on legs, but I've been nervous about using it because the fur feels tacky with it.
> 
> @Timberdoodle - I've been leaning on somebody to help me with the grooming and am learning the ropes myself. So no help there. Wanted to wish you luck - and we may see you.


I like the Wella brand Kolesterol, it's yellow in color and has red lettering. Not sure if Sally sells it, I usually get it online. You'll have fun!


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Megora said:


> Yep - and around the same age as your pup (I think?). LOL. Around 4-5 months? The owner is showing her, so you probably will see her. Very calm puppy.


Hmm.. I wonder if it's a Venus/Bomber puppy.. 
Hush will be 4 months old mid-May. I was going to enter her in the show (4-6month puppy) but she won't be 4 months until May 19th - - 2 days after the show. She's crazy, not calm at all, but I love her.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

timberdoodle said:


> I did AOH the first day and Puppy the 2nd. I hadn't read all these replies before I requested the change. It had to be submitted by noon.


Someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the entry has to be made by noon of closing day, but I think you can change classes up to the morning of the show. I've never done it so I don't know for sure, but that's my understanding.

Anyone want to confirm that or tell me I have it wrong?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't think you can change classes unless you accidentally entered the dog in a class he is not eligible for. I.e. dog in wrong age group class, dog wins points previous weekend so no longer eligible for Novice, etc. Many specialties publicize their class counts before the show, so you can't go run and change your dog into a class with no other entries, for example. The OP's dog is eligible for both AOH and 6-9 so I doubt they would let her move him.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Chain Collar/Leather Leash VS. Nylon? Is it ok to show in a braided nylon collar and leash? This is what we've been practicing in, and I'm sure I can show in it, but will it put us at a disadvantage against someone showing in something fancier?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Personally I've tried a bunch of different set ups. I like the nylon collar with a very soft leash I can fold up in my hand. I think you should use what works for you and your dog best.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Fancier isn't the issue, necessarily.... I don't think the judges care. 

A lot of people use the snake chains or even light slip collars or slip leads because they disappear under the chin and don't detract (distract?) from the head and neck of the dog. 

Stacey is right though - 2 weeks is not a lot of time to get yourself or your dog used to a different leash and collar out there - especially if it's something you ordered online and didn't get a chance to feel test. Besides getting used to the feel of the leash in your hand and being able to quickly roll it up in your hand when moving, etc.... there's also the control issue. 

I have a couple fairly cheap conformation leads I picked up from a store out in Canton. I was hoping to spend very minimal on leads while I was primarily taking classes and getting ready for our first show back in January. The one leash was awesome because it is the same color as Bertie and literally is an "invisible leash" when I have it on him and am moving with him. <- But I feel like I don't have ANY CONTROL with that leash. The last straw too was hearing from other people who had leashes break in the show ring. I was like heck no.  

What I suggest - is check with your breeder or other people in the next couple weeks to see if the leash/collar combo will work. Or see if you could borrow a leash and collar for that week if not? 

If you plan on going to the Kalamazoo shows the following week (you should!) - they will have vendors there like Whitmans. You can get your hands on the different leads and pick out something then.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Alaska7133 said:


> There is a wonderful Facebook page that Megora sent me to: Learning to Show Dogs. Look it up and ask to join. Tons of great information on there from how to enter, what to enter, how to groom, what to wear, how to get grooming space at a show, how to show your dog.


I have found what appears to be an old facebook page on this - and I can't seem to find the link to the new one that you're referring to.

Can someone link the new facebook page here for me?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Learning to Show Dogs: https://www.facebook.com/groups/324624280935663/
The Dog Show Judges Report Card: https://www.facebook.com/groups/TheDogShowJudgesReportCard/
Ring Thoughts: https://www.facebook.com/groups/292620024154000/
Show Dog Grooming: https://www.facebook.com/groups/312743425433815/
Canine Breeder Evaluations: https://www.facebook.com/groups/CanineBreederEvaluations/
Dog Show Attire - Learning to Dress Humans: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1392944084309036/

There are more out there I'm sure. Try looking at your own state. Mine is Alaska Dog Show News. You might have the same type of Facebook page in your area. Also look for Facebook pages for local clubs. The dog show community has really gotten on board with Facebook. The Learning to Show Dogs group is huge. They really push that everyone should learn to show their own dogs and are capable of doing well. So have fun out there!


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for all the links!!


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Alaska7133 said:


> Learning to Show Dogs: https://www.facebook.com/groups/324624280935663/


Not sure what I'm doing wrong... this one link doesn't work for me - all the others did though.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

When you are on facebook, type in "learning to show dogs". It should bring up the group. It's closed - not secret, so it should come up on your search.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

I do get a page when I search that - but it says that it is the old page and to click the link below for the new one - but there isn't a link anywhere. IDK.. it's weird...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

What if you type on the search line in Facebook: Learning to Show Dogs? Does anything come up?

How about this: www.facebook.com/LearningtoShowDogs


----------

